
Introducing the WebVR 1.0 API Proposal - snake_case
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2016/03/introducing-the-webvr-1-0-api-proposal/
======
lux
While WebVR won't push the envelope of what's possible in terms of high end
rendering, frameworks like [A-Frame]([https://aframe.io/](https://aframe.io/))
will lower the friction of developing and distributing simple, more
utilitarian VR experiences and of hopping in and out of them from your web
browser or phone.

I can see many interesting business use cases that can be solved in a
lightweight VR context, without needing a full gaming engine.

~~~
whoyee
That's just it. Being able to render web content in VR makes it possible for
your typical web developer to use their existing skills to build content for
VR. Unity and Unreal are fantastic tools and very well suited for building
games, but not everything is a game.

Besides this, instant access by url with no downloads and installs, no-app
store "gatekeepers" and a free and open technology stack are solid reasons for
why you would want to have or use WebVR.

And while performance definetly lags behind native, I'm not sure that it's
going to be that far off. WebGL 2, Web assembly, WebGL in workers, will in
combination with general improvements in graphics and rendering performance
will get it close.

------
godojo
I'm remembering VRML now.

~~~
whoyee
It was ahead of it's time. Mozilla's A-Frame is kind of it's spiritual
successor. VR experiences starting with just a few lines of markup. Check it
out [https://aframe.io](https://aframe.io)

~~~
perilunar
VRML doesn't need a spiritual successor - it has an actual successor: X3D.

A-Frame looks a bit lightweight to do anything useful. You should have just
implemented X3D.

Edit: maybe that's a bit harsh. But I really wonder why you went and created
yet another declarative 3D format. X3D is an open standard that already
exists, works well in the browser without plugins (X3DOM), and has fairly good
support. It's also more advanced than A-Frame, and the syntax is almost as
simple.

~~~
whoyee
It's approachable and easy to use. That was the intent. But that doesn't mean
its not powerful. It's built on top of a entity-component model (similar in
many ways to that of game engines like Unity) that makes it highly extensible
and customizable.

The arguments are well articulated in this post:
[http://ngokevin.com/blog/aframe-vs-3dml/](http://ngokevin.com/blog/aframe-
vs-3dml/)

------
omarforgotpwd
Click a link in one virtual reality room and instantly be teleported to
another vr scene at a different url. Sounds fun.

~~~
threeseed
Reminds me a lot of Quicktime VR.

[http://www.instructables.com/id/Create-Quicktime-VR-
Panorama...](http://www.instructables.com/id/Create-Quicktime-VR-Panoramas/)

